# Longfield Dye Works. Linthwaite. Huddersfield.



## Silent Hill (Sep 20, 2011)

The good old search engine aint really thrown any light on this place, apart from it also being known as George Cocks. And as the title say's, they were textile dyers. It's been slowly rotting away since the mid 90's







It's situated in the Colne Valley, which is steeped in history relating to the textile industry, and home to many fine old mills, including Titanic, Westwood and Globe etc, which all stand proud today. I therefore have no regrets in saying that George Cocks will probably not be remembered at all.

There really is more negative points than positive here. It's been well and truly ravaged and tagged. The saving grace though has to be the bright color's and amount of decay.

So lets just throw up the images and you can judge for yourself.




















































































































That's the endurance test over with :laugh:​


----------



## krela (Sep 21, 2011)

I really love your style of photography. Thanks.


----------



## robbie1003 (Sep 21, 2011)

i agree,it will be lost with its memory. im local to the works so know it well. went in a couple of yearsago before the cottage roof dissapeard.i like the water store out the back,make a great feature in anybodys backyard. it has been left to decay badly,the front windows removed from the dyeing area not longago due to being unsafe.there is allot of history in the weavers cottage,shame its in sutch a state. the works were originaly at both sides of the road,the opposite side works to your post were granted planning when they were built because were designd to looklike a terrace row,now they have just been converted into houseing after it has been stood empty since the 90s. im supprised the chimney is still up as many of the mills in the area have had theirs removed. great post.thanks for shareing.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 21, 2011)

Did you enhance the colours or was it ahigh contrast lighting kind of day?


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 21, 2011)

robbie1003 said:


> i agree,it will be lost with its memory. im local to the works so know it well. went in a couple of yearsago before the cottage roof dissapeard.i like the water store out the back,make a great feature in anybodys backyard. it has been left to decay badly,the front windows removed from the dyeing area not longago due to being unsafe.there is allot of history in the weavers cottage,shame its in sutch a state. the works were originaly at both sides of the road,the opposite side works to your post were granted planning when they were built because were designd to looklike a terrace row,now they have just been converted into houseing after it has been stood empty since the 90s. im supprised the chimney is still up as many of the mills in the area have had theirs removed. great post.thanks for shareing.



I pass this place most days mate, and also noticed the windows had been removed. At first I thought the inevitable demo was going ahead,, but she still stands lol.
The converted shed over the road eluded me when it was derelict. I tried in vain


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 21, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Did you enhance the colours or was it ahigh contrast lighting kind of day?



The pics have had a slight increase in contrast mate, I think it just adds to the atmosphere of the place.


----------



## Valan (Sep 21, 2011)

krela said:


> I really love your style of photography. Thanks.



Agreed! Not overly processed, but stand out! Nice explore.


----------



## st33ly (Sep 21, 2011)

Super nice pics


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 30, 2011)

Spiral Architect said:


> The saving grace though has to be the bright color's and amount of decay.


Absolutely! I'm not into trashed places myself, but this site really has a great atmosphere with loads of colour and interest. Well worth a mooch, I reckon.


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 30, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Absolutely! I'm not into trashed places myself, but this site really has a great atmosphere with loads of colour and interest. Well worth a mooch, I reckon.



Well I wouldn't travel up from Devon just to do this  But if you ever find yourself passing through the bowels of the Pennines!! Then yes


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow love the look of this place!


----------

